# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  نمایش فایل PDF بجای دانلود آن در شیرپوینت 2013

## Boo Ali

باسلام
میخواهم یک فایلPDF را در صفحه ای و بااستفاده از لینکی برای استفاده عموم قرار دهم 
ولی با کلیک بر روی لینک بجای دانلود آن فایل
محتوای آن مشاهده گردد.
لطفا در شیرپوینت 2013 راهنمایی نمائید.

----------


## shokoh_a

با سلام.برای باز شدن فایل هلی PDF در Browser مسیر زیر را دنبال کنید:
Central Administration --->Manage Web Application--->Sharepoint -80--> General Setting---> Brows File Handing=Permissive
همچنین در تنظیمات کتابخانه تغییرات زیر را اعمال کنید:
Library Setting--->Advance Setting--->Open In The Browser

----------

